# مشروع تدفئة وتكييف كامل



## م شهاب (24 يناير 2010)

للحقيقة هذا المشروع لزملاء لي 
وهو مشروع مفيد واتمنى الاستفادة للجميع :75: 

ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## eng_taha_a (24 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو خليل طه (24 يناير 2010)

مجهود رائع يستحق كل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## جاسر (24 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير يا شهاب مأجور إن شاءالله


----------



## سمير شربك (24 يناير 2010)

هذا ماكنا نتمناه من جميع الزملاء 
شكرا لك صديقي شهاب


----------



## م شهاب (24 يناير 2010)

مشكورين على المرور الطيب واحنا ان شاء الله نفيد بعض وانا شخصيا استفدت من المنتدى الرائع


----------



## اديب اديب (24 يناير 2010)

يجزيك الله حتى يرضيك من عطاءه


----------



## م شهاب (24 يناير 2010)

اديب اديب قال:


> يجزيك الله حتى يرضيك من عطاءه


 


ولك جزيل الشكر اخي


----------



## ahmadmechanical (24 يناير 2010)

مشكور با طيب


----------



## pora (24 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد محمد البدوى (31 يناير 2010)

جزال الله خيرا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (31 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (1 فبراير 2010)

راااااااااااااااااااااائع جدااا

مشكووور من القلب


----------



## المتكامل (2 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على مجهودك


----------



## عادل 1980 (15 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير والله تستحق الدعاء
بارك الله فى الجميع


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (15 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## tibawi (17 مايو 2010)

شكرا لكم على جهودكم المبذولة


----------



## imad saleh (19 مايو 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## الريكاني (19 ديسمبر 2010)

لك وللمشارك الاصلي الشكر


----------



## goor20 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

thank u


----------



## حسام محمد (20 ديسمبر 2010)

يسلمو يا أستاذ مشروع كويس ومتكامل


----------



## mechanical wheel (20 ديسمبر 2010)

فيه غلطات في شكل الداكت (خلي بالك من التفريعة لازم يتعمل فيها take off كويس خلي بالك من ده)


----------



## احمد السهلاني (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا عالمجهود الرائع


----------



## hanisami (23 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم ، اشكرك علي هذا الموضوع المميز ، وعلي الملف المرفق معه 
وتقبل تحياتي ،،،  ​


----------



## محرر المرأة (24 ديسمبر 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## adnansaadeh (26 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يوفقك


----------



## safico76 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي وجعله في صحائف اعمالك


----------



## هشام العواضي (1 يناير 2011)

مشكككككككور


----------



## labeb88 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## المتكامل (19 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا للزملاء على الردود . 
( جل من لا يخطئ ) ياريت الزميل ( mechanical wheel ) يوضحلنا وين الخطاء لكي نتداركه و يكون فائده للكل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (20 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## I love Iraq (11 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك على الجهد المتميز


----------



## جمال حناوي (11 مايو 2012)

االله يعطيكم العافية و جازاكم الله عنا كل خير

المشروع أكثر من رائع


----------



## ben_sala7 (12 مايو 2012)

thanxxxxxx


----------



## pinneser (12 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abo qasm (12 مايو 2012)

مشكووووور يا طيب بنتظار المزيد


----------



## nofal (12 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## أبو عبدالرحمن2020 (13 مايو 2012)

مشككوووور


----------



## عمرالمهندس (4 يونيو 2012)

رحم الله والديك


----------



## عبدالعال حسن (28 يونيو 2012)

الف الف شكر


----------



## ELSAID THABET (28 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## القمر الذهبى (29 يونيو 2012)

مشكوووووور


----------



## عبدالرحمن يوسف بشت (29 يونيو 2012)

*الله يجزيكو الخير ويوفقكو يا رب*


----------



## أحمد تيسير خليل (11 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور زميلي العزيز


----------



## honey007 (11 أغسطس 2012)

اين الرابط
انا لا أجد أى رابط ؟؟؟


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (23 أغسطس 2012)

كل عام وانتم بألف خير


----------



## mightydodi2002 (3 سبتمبر 2012)

يجزيك الله حتى يرضيك من عطاءه


----------



## mahmood mrbd (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*مشكور با طيب يجزيك الله حتى يرضيك من عطاءه*


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً 
*


----------



## younis najjar (15 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## zaker (18 أكتوبر 2012)

alot of thanks


----------



## بسيوني حسن (18 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا علي المجهود الجبار


----------



## نتانجن (9 ديسمبر 2012)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله فعلا تستاهلو الدعاء عند الحرم


----------



## نتانجن (10 ديسمبر 2012)

فعلا اللي قال عليك عضو فعال ما كذبش


----------



## BENCHERQUI (28 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## fuadmidya (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير :75:


----------



## yasser alieldin (30 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ولا تحرمنا مثل هذه المشاريع


----------



## ASHRAF100 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Naelkh (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fuadmidya (4 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohammed medani (4 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرآ​


----------



## AHMED2284 (4 يناير 2013)

شكرا جميل على هذا الموضوع الهام


----------



## السهم الجرىء (5 يناير 2013)

thankssssssss


----------



## محمود33 (7 يناير 2013)

موفقين ان شاء الله


----------



## gobar (7 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دقشة (17 فبراير 2013)

thanks


----------



## al almuhsen moayed (26 فبراير 2013)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## al almuhsen moayed (26 فبراير 2013)

اعمل حالياً على تصميم تدفئة مول ستة طوابق يحتوي على fahu ,ahu ,fcu,chiller ارجو المساعدة وابداء الراي


----------



## عبد الله بن ياسين (26 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nofear2710 (27 فبراير 2013)

لك المزيد من الشكر والعطاء المتقدم


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (19 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## جاسم السوداني (29 يوليو 2013)

مشكور اخي بار الله فيك


----------



## thunderspeed (29 يوليو 2013)

أخى ..... أريد معرفة المدينة و البلد التى يقام فيها المشروع نظرا لاستغرابى ال OA conditions assumed


----------



## ali-4 (30 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك :20:


----------



## a.frahat (13 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## firasqurany (8 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووور عالمرفقات


----------



## م.سامر الزبيدي (5 فبراير 2014)

thanx


----------



## nouri.nrd (5 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## kamal1986 (5 فبراير 2014)

شكررررررررررررررا


----------



## vico (5 فبراير 2014)

thanks alot


----------



## الكاملي (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووور


----------



## raouf nammour (6 فبراير 2014)

م شهاب قال:


> للحقيقة هذا المشروع لزملاء لي
> وهو مشروع مفيد واتمنى الاستفادة للجميع :75:
> 
> ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء


good job


----------



## hazem-86 (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## inghvac (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

​


----------



## moneer2 (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علاء نادر (6 فبراير 2014)

مجهود رائع يستحق كل الشكر و التقدير​


----------



## ahmed hajer (7 فبراير 2014)

كل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## boughandora (7 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا ، جزاك الله خير


----------



## drmady (8 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد تكيف (10 مارس 2014)

يجزيك الله حتى يرضيك من عطاءه


----------



## moamar_1970 (30 يوليو 2014)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## البراء سامح (3 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك ..​


----------



## Eng. Hassan Turk (4 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng_MAHMOOD ALMAKT (7 أكتوبر 2014)

تسلم الله يفتح عليك


----------



## khaleed kh (18 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكورين


----------



## walid51177 (9 أبريل 2018)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (16 أبريل 2018)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## george831966 (14 مايو 2018)

الشكر موصول لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## agaaaas (24 أبريل 2019)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

